# Sun Java  auf Debian Sparc



## DanceDevil (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo hat jemand eine Ahnung wo ich ein Java Version (ab 1.3) herbekomme die auf einer Debian Linuxdistribution funktioniert die auf einer Sun Sparc (Blade 150) installiert ist?
Wichtig ist dass sie nicht von Blackdown stammt, da diese Version nicht mit unserem Programm das wir verwenden (JBOSS Server) kompatibel ist


----------



## Retlaw (14. Juli 2004)

Java gibts auf java.sun.com im Downloadbereich
Schau mal z.B. hier 


> 32-bit/64-bit for Windows/Linux/Solaris SPARC
> 32-bit for Solaris x86


----------



## Christian Fein (14. Juli 2004)

Blackdown Java und JBoss macht überhaupt keine Probleme.

Ich weiss nicht wie du da drauf kommst.
Java == Java


----------



## DanceDevil (15. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Retlaw _
> *Java gibts auf java.sun.com im Downloadbereich
> Schau mal z.B. hier *



ja da kann man java für linux runterladen (i386) und für solaris (sparc)
aber wie ich schon sagte, ich habe debian linux auf sparc laufen, keinst der dort verfügbaren pakete ist kompatibel mit meinem system, habe alle durchgetestet
bekomme entweder checksum fehler oder die meldung das die binary nicht ausgeführt werden kann (berechtigungen stimmen)
  ... wie auch ... die i386 versionen sind nicht sparc kompatibel und die sparc versionen sind ausschließlich für solaris

was die nache mit blackdown java = sun java betrifft
leider ist es so dass es da kompatibilitätsunterschiede gibt , jboss läuft definitif nicht auf blackdown, bricht sofort mit fehler ab, haben dies auf mehreren workstations verifiziert

ich benötige eine 100% kompatible java version zu sun java


----------

